# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء  جميع لوازم محل الصيانة وفك الشفرة بثمن جد مناسب .

## gsm.magic

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخواني الاعزاء اعضاء وزوار منتدانا الحبيب  
هدا العرض خاص للجادين فقط  معظم بوكسات التفليش وفك الشفرة بجميع كابلاتها التي تاتي معها وهي كالتالي  : 
gpg-dragon
infinity-box+one year support
furious-gold :
activation pack 1,2,3,4,5,6,8,11 + one year support
polar--box2=not actived
smti-box+21credit+all tp 
setool3 full activation 
=lgtool + se xperia
z3x full activation lg +samsung
cruiser old dongle
ub-box full activation+200old credit
cyclone-box+30credit 
micro-hwk
smart-clip+sd card
scout-dongle
pkey-jaf
ust-pro2
pack =130cables gpg
axe-box   ايضا جميع معدات الصيانة ولوازمها 
,,, 
وهنا بعض الصور                   لكل من يهمه الامر يرجى التواصل على الايمايلات الخاصة : 
msn : douiba_1400@hotmail.com
gmail : gsm.magic1400@gmail.com
sonork : 100.1592533  او على الارقم التالية : 
Mehdi
0663354676
0699717466  issam
0629102428    اسال الله لي ولكم التوفيق والنجاح

----------


## GSM-AYA

*بالتوفيق اخي المهدي*

----------


## hassan riach

بالتوفيق اخي المهدي

----------


## salinas

*بالتوفيق اخي المهدي*

----------


## محمد السيد

ربى معك ويكرمك

----------


## Fannan1

صراحة اخي ادوات مهمة جدا وباقة لا يستهان بها من اهم البوكسات
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

عرض ممتاز ورائع جدا بالتوفيق يابوب

----------


## امير الصمت

الف شكر على الموضوع متمنيا لك مزيدا من التوفيق

----------


## BRAHIM61

بالتوفيق اخي المهدي

----------


## سالم احمودة

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## DJ EL OMARI

بالتوفيق اخي المهدي

----------


## azouz78

بالتوفيق اخي المهدي

----------


## ABOUSALMA0

لقد اتصلت بتلك الارقام دون جدوى المرجو الاتصال بي 0650848315

----------

